# Perth [Cabin] AutoSalon 2004



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Hiya fellas,
A few pics from this years AutoSalon in Perth (last weekend)

The new C-Red Sileighty Drift Pig
http://www.megglez.com/images/104_0419.JPG
http://www.megglez.com/images/104_0430.JPG

The C-Red s14 Rice Queen (with airbags)
http://www.megglez.com/images/103_0337.JPG
http://www.megglez.com/images/103_0348.JPG
http://www.megglez.com/images/104_0429.JPG

Mine looking shiniest it ever has thanks to 6 coats of polish!
http://files.franzonline.net/images/2004-03-21-[cabin]AutoSalon-Perth/Set3/DSC05722.JPG

B-Real
http://files.franzonline.net/images/2004-03-21-[cabin]AutoSalon-Perth/Set3/dsc05714.jpg

D1 style Sileghty
http://files.franzonline.net/images/2004-03-21-[cabin]AutoSalon-Perth/Set3/dsc05713.jpg

Dangerous Daves 180
http://files.franzonline.net/images/2004-03-21-[cabin]AutoSalon-Perth/Set3/dsc05719.jpg

XSIV
http://files.franzonline.net/images/2004-03-21-[cabin]AutoSalon-Perth/Set3/dsc05717.jpg

Colins GT2535 equipped 180
http://files.franzonline.net/images/2004-03-21-[cabin]AutoSalon-Perth/Set3/dsc05723.jpg

Robs Sil
http://files.franzonline.net/images/2004-03-21-[cabin]AutoSalon-Perth/Set3/dsc05718.jpg

Girlies
http://files.franzonline.net/images/2004-03-21-[cabin]AutoSalon-Perth/Set3/dsc05795.jpg

James' Pulsar (had to put this in - pick the engine!)
http://files.franzonline.net/images/2004-03-21-[cabin]AutoSalon-Perth/Set1/DSC05440.JPG

Plenty more here
http://files.franzonline.net/images/2004-03-21-[cabin]AutoSalon-Perth/

SilviaWA took out "Best Club Theme" and I got an award for "AutoSalon Editors Choice" and was in the top 20 contenders for King of AutoSalon!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

MMmmmMM... Tits all around! :hal:


----------



## nismosean (Oct 31, 2003)

Your car is badass. I wanna travel overseas so i can go to some nice shows and see all of the rides over there.

Does "Dangerous Daves 180" have the M sports kit on it?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

very nice...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drool level is about a 23 on a scale of 1-10.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

like always joel has sent another round of awesome pics i wish i had one


----------



## DriFt (Mar 26, 2004)

damn them be sexy cars


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

joel, if i get some weird disease for looking at a monitor too long, i'm blaming it on you


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I figured you would have went blind from somethinge else by now  who knew???


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Ha! pure gold Opium!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

it seems that everyone is picking on Jeong lately. keep it up guys!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> it seems that everyone is picking on Jeong lately. keep it up guys!


























i think i'm gonna change my sig to " the nissanforums bitch " :fluffy:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> i think i'm gonna change my sig to " the nissanforums bitch " :fluffy:


yeah, that suits you well.


----------

